# Whats the most challenging aspect for you.



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

I was just wondering what other caterers find the most challenging part of this thing we do.

For me its finding a balance between work and life and not taking my work home with me. Its funny as I'm typing this after a long days work, I'm on cheftalk talking about work..See what I mean :lol:


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Well, no, not exactly. You're admitting you have a problem, and that, as we all know, is the first step towards recovery. 

For me, it's the client. I can't run far enough from them! luckily, I could always offload that on someone else but once in a while we all have high maintenance ones that need you to hold their hand at every step. Or the ones that treat you like the servant, expecting you to take the guests coats and serve them drinks after they refused - against your suggestion - to fork out the money for some service staff. Sometimes I just wanted to tell them I'm giving you 120%; if you don't like it, put it in a letter tomorrow morning. 

Oh yeah, and they always have a nicer house than you.....


----------

